# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Welke therapie is voor mij?

## Marsupilanietje

Hoi, 
Ik ben een 37-jarige vrouw die van jongs af aan te maken heeft gehad met emotionele verwaarlozing, in gevaarlijke situaties heeft gezeten en constant in de steek is gelaten. Ik weet het heel beknopt, maar dat is ook niet hetgeen waarom ik mijn vraag hier wil stellen, al is dat natuurlijk wel de oorzaak van mijn probleem.
Door alles wat er in mijn verleden is gebeurd, heb ik een enorme muur om mij heen gebouwd.
Ik heb al behoorlijk wat therapie gehad en ik moet zeggen dat ik qua gedrag en ontvankelijkheid behoorlijk ben veranderd.
Ik ben niet meer het botte norse tactloze meisje dat ik eerst was, maar die vriendelijke vrouw die voor iedereen klaar staat. In dat opzicht ben ik dus behoorlijk tevreden.
Waar ik nu nog echt een probleem mee heb is het feit dat ik niet in staat ben om te voelen wat mensen voor mij voelen. Is dat een rare uitspraak? Ik voel het niet als mensen zeggen dat ze van me houden of om mij geven, ik zie het niet en dat is een groot gemis, niet te vergeten een sure thing om mensen kwijt te raken, omdat die op een gegeven moment ook geen zin meer hebben om iets te geven aan iemand die het toch niet voelt en ziet. 
Dat is dus iets wat ik wil verwerken. Ik wil die muur af breken, ik wil in staat zijn om dingen te voelen die op mij betrekking hebben. Ik wil mensen toe kunnen laten in mijn hart.
Ik ben nu al een tijdje bezig met het onderzoeken naar de meest geschikte therapie, maar eerlijk gezegd kom ik er niet uit. Ik hoop dus via dit forum dat ik verder op weg geholpen kan worden, want ik wil hier echt iets aan gaan doen.

Alvast bedankt voor de reacties
Marsupilanietje

----------


## Leontien

Ik heb ooit gehoord van Bachbloesemtherapie. Dat is een product op natuurbasis. Dat kan werken voor verschillende dingen. Ik heb het ooit gebruikt voor tentamenstress en toen werkte dat. Het kan echter ook voor bindingsangst gebruikt worden. Of wellicht kun je je probleem voorleggen en dan weet zo'n therapeut welke bachbloesem geschikt is voor jou.

----------


## Conciencia

Beste Marsupilanietje,

Wat moedig van je om via deze openbare weg om hulp te vragen. 
Wanneer ik je verhaal lees, dan lees ik dat je al een behoorlijk reis hebt gemaakt. Ik heb ook het idee dat je al heel duidelijk hebt waar je heen wil. Zelf ben ik natuurgeneeskundig therapeut en zou je wellicht verder kunnen helpen. Hetzij door iemand bij je in de buurt aan te raden of bij mijzelf. 
Neem gerust een kijkje op mijn site: www.conciencia.nl . De praktijk is tot 15 augustus gesloten maar één keer per week worden in de zomer wel e-mails beantwoord. 
Waar ik bij jou aan denk is dat je veel zou kunnen hebben aan lichaamsgerichte bewustwordingstherapie. Ik werk eerst met een kennismakingsgesprek waarin we allebei kunnen ervaren of er een klik is. We kijken dan samen welke behandelmethode(s) het beste past bij je. 

Alvast een mooie reis toegewenst!

----------


## Marsupilanietje

Hoi Conciencia,
Bedankt voor de reactie, ik ga hier zeker verder naar kijken. 
Ik heb al iets gehoord over lichaamsgerichte therapie, dus wellicht is het iets om me daar wat meer in te gaan verdiepen. 
Mocht ik uitkomen op de lichaamsgerichte bewustwordingstherapie, dan zou ik het fijn vinden als je iemand bij mij in de buurt kunt aanbevelen, want Zwolle is een behoorlijk eind van mij vandaan. Ik woon nl in Tilburg.
Bedankt in ieder geval en nog een fijne vakantie

----------


## Marsupilanietje

Hoi Leontien,
Dank je wel voor je reactie. Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van Bachbloesemtherapie. Wel heb ik een tijdje St. Janskruid geslikt om de winter door te kunnen komen. Moet ik dan aan zoiets denken?

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige werk ik met Bachbloesem, het zijn druppels die vooral inwerken bij psychische klachten. Samen met de cliënt bekijk ik welke bloesems in aanmerking komen. Verder geef ik psychosociale zorg en lijkt mij Schematherapie wel iets voor jou om te kijken waardoor die blokkade is ontstaan.

----------

